# Costs for Buying or Renting a House/Apartment?



## saucercrab (May 1, 2005)

Like the subject reads, are than any rules/guidelines for buying or renting a living space? Maybe in the _Stronghold Builders Guidebook_?

If there isn't anything official, any ideas on what the costs might be? (And Mod', you could then move this to House Rules.)


----------



## domino (May 1, 2005)

I don't know of any.  If there aren't any expressely given, maybe 1/3 the cost of renting a comparable room for a single day would work.


----------



## sukael (May 1, 2005)

_Sharn: City of Towers_ lists:

Upscale Residence (rent) - 2d8 x 10 gp/month
Average Residence (rent) - 1d4 x 10 gp/month
Poor Residence (rent) - 1d4 gp/month

Upscale Residence (buy) - 2d8 x 2,500 gp
Average Residence (buy) - 1d4 x 1,500 gp
Poor Residence (buy) - 1d4 x 100 gp

_Stronghold Builder's Guide_ is more for castles and towers and such--there aren't any real rules for normal living spaces.


----------



## D+1 (May 2, 2005)

3.0 DMG (NOT the 3.5), p. 250:

Castle... 500,000gp
Huge castle... 1,000,000gp
Simple house... 1,000gp
Grand house... 5,000gp
Mansion... 100,000gp
Tower... 50,000gp

rented rooms - 3.0 or 3.5 PH:

poor inn - 2sp/day
common inn - 5sp/day
good inn - 2gp/day

Stronghold Builders Guidebook, IIRC, really just deals with paying to have structures built (and then more for castles rather than houses), not buying already constructed buildings or renting them.

The best answer - MAKE IT UP.  Put your imagination and actual DMing skill to use and figure something out for yourself.


----------



## S'mon (May 2, 2005)

You can extrapolate from the 'living expenses' costs - eg extravagant is 200gp/month, probably enough to rent a small mansion, where middle class is 45gp/month, enough for a town house - I assume 'middle class' means European-style 'bourgeois' rather than the American definition "you have a job" or "you have a better-than-subsistence" job.  IMC it hasn't come up; I usually charge 30gp/month for living at an Inn but you could rent a small city apartment for that likewise.  Sharing a room in a filthy hovel with 4 other people might only be 1gp/month but probably more like 2-3gp.


----------



## S'mon (May 2, 2005)

D+1 said:
			
		

> 3.0 DMG (NOT the 3.5), p. 250:
> 
> Castle... 500,000gp
> Huge castle... 1,000,000gp
> ...




I think their definition of a mansion differs from mine.  Also, at these prices you might as well live in a Daern's Instant Fortress.  

The Sharn figures seem more plausible.  A hut/hovel (the 3e "simple house") I'd put at ca 50-100gp to build, regular wattle & daub house (3e "grand house") 500-1,000 gp, a stone villa 5,000gp and a grand mansion maybe 20,000gp.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 2, 2005)

Keep in mind that those are purchase prices. Cost to build a mansion (excluding labor) is 33,333 gp; small house is 333 gp, grand house is 1,666. 

Those aren't in 3.5? That's crazy, why leave 'em out?


----------



## saucercrab (May 3, 2005)

sukael,
Holy key-rap, I have that book! Thanks.

D+1,
Why try to make something up, when I can ask if there are existing rules, first? I can do that, right?   
And who said I was DM'ing?  
But thanks, I will check my old _DMG_, as well.


----------



## IcyCool (May 3, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that those are purchase prices. Cost to build a mansion (excluding labor) is 33,333 gp; small house is 333 gp, grand house is 1,666.
> 
> Those aren't in 3.5? That's crazy, why leave 'em out?




What would you figure the craft DC on those are?  DC 10 for a typical "item"?

And for 3E crafting fun, a 21 man team working on building a mansion at DC 10 and getting a total of 60 on their check (20 for the skill check, +2 for each of the 20 assists) would finish 600sp of work per week.

So finishing that mansion will only take them a little more than 32 years.


----------



## Corsair (May 3, 2005)

Remember for things like mansions, a huge amount of that cost is the furnishings.


----------

